# AMD Ryzen9 5950x 5900x Scalped!!!!



## purecain (Nov 5, 2020)

At 13:41 the 10+ cards became available, I clicked buy now/add to basket and could never get into checkout.





First with Nvidia cards and now yet another fiasco with AMD having No supply at retailers. Did anyone here manage to buy one????

Scan sold out immediately but they have plenty of stock for their bundles. So np getting a 5000 series as long as you dont mind buying a b550board with it!!!!! WTH!!!!!!


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2020)

i got a 5600x over at newegg. its already in packaging it says.  cant believe i got one, sold out fast. not as fast as nvidia but fast enough

also your title is wrong. might want to edit that for 5000






						Amazon.com: AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6-core, 12-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor with Wraith Stealth Cooler: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6-core, 12-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor with Wraith Stealth Cooler: CPU Processors - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					smile.amazon.com
				




amazon has 5600x in stock still


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 5, 2020)

Bit premature to call them as scalped.
Sold out due to high demand more likely.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Bit premature to call them as scalped.
> Sold out due to high demand more likely.




yep a lot of us were waiting to upgrade. this is such a massive upgrade.  i hope i can get 4.6 all core on custom air with high fan curve...


----------



## kayjay010101 (Nov 5, 2020)

Wdym scalped? Do you know what scalped means?

I got a 5950X and it's ETA is on the 9th. Got sold out entirely within a minute and next stock is expected in December. This is in Norway


----------



## dir_d (Nov 5, 2020)

I had one in my Cart at newegg went to check out and it asked me for my Card information that i had saved by the time i found my wallet and put in the info they were sold out. This was at 6:10am PST


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2020)

dir_d said:


> I had one in my Cart at newegg went to check out and it asked me for my Card information that i had saved by the time i found my wallet and put in the info they were sold out. This was at 6:10am PST




amazon man!! i linked it above!!!  STILL IN STOCK


----------



## dir_d (Nov 5, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> amazon man!! i linked it above!!!  STILL IN STOCK


Those are gone too, its alright i can wait. I am just mad that Newegg asked me to reinput my saved card information. What's the point of saving it if you are going to ask me for it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2020)

dir_d said:


> Those are gone too, its alright i can wait. I am just mad that Newegg asked me to reinput my saved card information. What's the point of saving it if you are going to ask me for it.



just refreshed you are right but it says in stock on november 13th, only an 8 day wait!!! go go go


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> i got a 5600x over at newegg. its already in packaging it says.  cant believe i got one, sold out fast. not as fast as nvidia but fast enough
> 
> also your title is wrong. might want to edit that for 5000
> 
> ...



Do they have a listing for the 5950x?


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> Do they have a listing for the 5950x?




no idea i got the links here:









						r/buildapcsales
					

r/buildapcsales: A community for links to products that are on sale at various websites. Monitors, cables, processors, video cards, fans, cooling …




					www.reddit.com


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> no idea i got the links here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, the 5950x is out of stock too unfortunately...


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 5, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> i got a 5600x over at newegg. its already in packaging it says.  cant believe i got one, sold out fast. not as fast as nvidia but fast enough
> 
> also your title is wrong. might want to edit that for 5000
> 
> ...




Why only 5600X my man? I thought you were definitely going for 5950X


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> Thank you, the 5950x is out of stock too unfortunately...




bestbuy 5950x isnt out of stock, bestbuy hasnt listed theirs yet... keep refreshing



xkm1948 said:


> Why only 5600X my man? I thought you were definitely going for 5950X




would if i could afford that. but im not an idiot, and all i do is game, so 6 core is enough.  i like to troll.  

to be fair, i did get greedy and try for a 5800x but it sold out too fast... just got super lucky 5600x was still in stock.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> bestbuy 5950x isnt out of stock, bestbuy hasnt listed theirs yet... keep refreshing



Will try that, they're my only hope, and they delivered when it came to having the RTX 3090 in stock. Thank you.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 5, 2020)

Luckily i got my 5600X on Amazon


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 5, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> bestbuy 5950x isnt out of stock, bestbuy hasnt listed theirs yet... keep refreshing
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hope that processor and your 6900XT would serve you will. You exahusted journey of long waiting for an all AMD upgrade has finally come to an end. Enjoy!


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> Luckily i got my 5600X on Amazon




my msi x570 tomahawk i have had sitting since launch just got a BIOS update today.   i had to do it with no cpu/gpu/ram installed.  was pretty cool flashing a mobo like that for the first time. should be ready to go.  now i just hope i can score a 6800 or 6800 xt on launch day... been saving up for this for a long long time 



xkm1948 said:


> Hope that processor and your 6900XT would serve you will. You exahusted journey of long waiting for an all AMD upgrade has finally come to an end. Enjoy!




thanks!!! i appreciate the sarcasm.  lulz.  make fun all you want. its the best thing to ever happen to gaming in a long time. the 5900x and 6900xt are going to spark insane innovation from nvidia to come out swinging late next year.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 5, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> my msi x570 tomahawk i have had sitting since launch just got a BIOS update today.   i had to do it with no cpu/gpu/ram installed.  was pretty cool flashing a mobo like that for the first time. should be ready to go.  now i just hope i can score a 6800 or 6800 xt on launch day... been saving up for this for a long long time


Well i had a B350 board so I sold it and picked up a ASRock B550M Pro4 yesterday. Now I await the RX 6800 XT


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> Well i had a B350 board so I sold it and picked up a ASRock B550M Pro4 yesterday. Now I await the RX 6800 XT




on launch day im actually going to go for a 6800 first if both come in stock at same time, i figure my chances are better that way, but if i get it, im going to back track and try to score a 6800 xt than cancel the 6800 if successful. but i doubt i will get either. they are gonna sell out faster than these cpu's i bet.  AMD's on website today died like 100x lol  AMD was not prepared


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 5, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> on launch day im actually going to go for a 6800 first if both come in stock at same time, i figure my chances are better that way, but if i get it, im going to back track and try to score a 6800 xt than cancel the 6800 if successful. but i doubt i will get either. they are gonna sell out faster than these cpu's i bet.  AMD's on website today died like 100x lol  AMD was not prepared


6800 would be nice but i don't think it could drive my 4k panel


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> 6800 would be nice but i don't think it could drive my 4k panel



im just playing the odds game. i really want the 6800 xt. and enable smart access memory


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 5, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> im just playing the odds game. i really want the 6800 xt. and enable smart access memory


The 6800 also supports Smart access


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 5, 2020)

kayjay010101 said:


> Wdym scalped? Do you know what scalped means?


That's what I was wondering too. 

I agree with Caring1. If these were "scalped", you would be seeing them for sale on eBay or elsewhere at much higher prices.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 5, 2020)

I wouldn't be terribly concerned about these CPUs selling out fast. AMD has generally done a decent job of providing inventory for their CPUs in the past. If I didn't have to work today I'd be at my local MicroCenter picking one of these up (most likely a 5600X)......stupid work.....stupid need for money for bills and stuff.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 5, 2020)

Not scalped. Stock exists if you look around. I'm fed up with people jumping to conclusions so I'm not posting links but:

This was like two minutes ago. It's not Overclockers. There are other retailers out there...


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 5, 2020)

eBay botter already having a party.

This is just like the RTX3000 launch. Damn...


----------



## chan_saechao79 (Nov 5, 2020)

Ordered the 5600X from Newegg. I really wanted the 12 core 5900X. They still had 5600X stock 35 minutes after 6:00 AM.


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 5, 2020)

Wouldn't be surprised if Bounce Alerts is at it again.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

Bestbuy sold out of its stock in seconds, added a 5900x to my cart as soon as it became available, when I tried to checkout it was snatched away from my cart, wtf?!

This was a botched launch, retailers must have gotten only a few precious samples to dangle in front of us!

F#ck, I even bought a 570x motherboard and new RAM weeks ago in preparation for this build, that's how committed I was to Zen 3.

What a joke... Sorry, I'm just extremely disappointed right now, 2020 can go f#ck itself....


----------



## Halo3Addict (Nov 5, 2020)

neatfeatguy said:


> I wouldn't be terribly concerned about these CPUs selling out fast. AMD has generally done a decent job of providing inventory for their CPUs in the past. If I didn't have to work today I'd be at my local MicroCenter picking one of these up (most likely a 5600X)......stupid work.....stupid need for money for bills and stuff.



I was at my local microcenter this morning with about an hour waiting in line and was still able to grab a 5600x, so I agree that inventory seems to be aplenty. The problem with online is you're competing with thousands of people instead of maybe 100 at a local store.

On a side note, they also had a rtx 3080 shipment arrive and I was able to grab the last one


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

Halo3Addict said:


> I was at my local microcenter this morning with about an hour waiting in line and was still able to grab a 5600x, so I agree that inventory seems to be aplenty. The problem with online is you're competing with thousands of people instead of maybe 100 at a local store.
> 
> On a side note, they also had a rtx 3080 shipment arrive and I was able to grab the last one



Sorry but I have to disagree, stock of the most sought after processors literally sold out in seconds here in America, yes, the 5600x may still be available in some places, but AMD can manufacture orders of magnitude more of those processors than the halo 5900x and 5950x processors, thanks to limited yields.

Let's call this launch out for what it is, stock was extremely limited for the top end CPUs. People called out Nvidia for botching the 30xx series launch, and this is the same exact thing, I'm not cutting AMD any slack.

Our only hope is retailers get new stock soon, like I said, I'm fully committed to building a Zen 3 rig, but this launch definitely left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 5, 2020)

Amazon Updated tracking says i will get CPU by Nov 17th


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 5, 2020)

Drove by my micro center on my way to work. Saw a line of about 10 ish people around 8am. I was expecting to see way more than that.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> Amazon Updated tracking says i will get CPU by Nov 17th



Congrats on your purchase, hope Amazon delivers it to you sooner than that as they get more stock!


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 5, 2020)

Didnt manage to get a 5900x. (@ sub 600euro)
Gonna wait a few months as I expect this to go same as 3900x last year (aka almost nowhere to be found for months). Cya in 3-4 months R9.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2020)

my 5600x arrives tomorrow, but it doesn't matter since I have to wait for nov 18th gpu lol


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 5, 2020)

Kinda figured with everyone staying home and all and the scalping that's been going on that supply would be strained.  Decided to grab a 3600X right before launch, for the great per-core cost of $35.  Perhaps in a year, someone can sell me a 5800X for $200.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 5, 2020)

Halo3Addict said:


> I was at my local microcenter this morning with about an hour waiting in line and was still able to grab a 5600x, so I agree that inventory seems to be aplenty. The problem with online is you're competing with thousands of people instead of maybe 100 at a local store.
> 
> *On a side note, they also had a rtx 3080 shipment arrive and I was able to grab the last one*



Okay....now we know you're lying. RTX 3080 don't really exist. Hahaha. Good one.


----------



## jesdals (Nov 5, 2020)

The vendor I tried to by at in Denmark crashed 4 times, finally managed to by one and got a promissed delivery within 4 days, now saying delivery 1st of december  may choose to skip this upgrade because I had a buyer on hand for my 3800x - but now I may just wait and se what 2021 brings


----------



## purecain (Nov 5, 2020)

This is the UK not america, i had 6 differant shops open, ocuk, dishonestScan, CurrysPCworld, amazon, newegg and ccl.  Ive been a pro for 20yrs+ Im sick not stupid. Sod it, i'll upgrade next year. Bored of this bullshit. Might buy a console for a few months.
I'm with you jesdals, if people are going to use bots to buy up what legitimate stock there is then whats the point. These companies are scumbags, im not paying a penny over msrp and like you will just wait untill 2021. I'm over it already.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2020)

purecain said:


> Might buy a console for a few months.



those are all sold out too.  just fyi.  at least in usa the ps4 and ps4 pro have been for quite some time now, and all next gen of course sold out instantly.  good luck though


----------



## dir_d (Nov 5, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> my 5600x arrives tomorrow, but it doesn't matter since I have to wait for nov 18th gpu lol


Taking the day off on the 18th and sitting my ass out in front of Microcenter to get a GPU.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 5, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree, stock of the most sought after processors literally sold out in seconds here in America, yes, the 5600x may still be available in some places, but AMD can manufacture orders of magnitude more of those processors than the halo 5900x and 5950x processors, thanks to limited yields.
> 
> Let's call this launch out for what it is, stock was extremely limited for the top end CPUs. People called out Nvidia for botching the 30xx series launch, and this is the same exact thing, I'm not cutting AMD any slack.
> 
> Our only hope is retailers get new stock soon, like I said, I'm fully committed to building a Zen 3 rig, but this launch definitely left a bad taste in my mouth.


And what kind of insight do you have into AMD's yield?

If you haven't noticed, there's a global pandemic going on. International shipping isn't what it normally is. Shit, I can only send post to a select few countries from Taiwan, the US is one of them, but not to Hawaii.

But yeah, AMD has their own planes and ships with AMD staff operating them, so AMD will make sure you get your CPU on time  

I hope you'll do a 1:1 comparison when Intel launches their next CPU in a few months.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 5, 2020)

2 5600x's available amazon uk if you want to pay £399 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-Ryzen-...dchild=1&keywords=5600x&qid=1604597125&sr=8-1


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2020)

dir_d said:


> Taking the day off on the 18th and sitting my ass out in front of Microcenter to get a GPU.




I live 3 hrs from nearest microcenter otherwise I would do same lol 

best buy has stock 



			https://www.bestbuy.com/site/amd-ryzen-5-5600x-4th-gen-6-core-12-threads-unlocked-desktop-processor-with-wraith-stealth-cooler/6438943.p?skuId=6438943
		


5600x.  prob wont last long.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 5, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Bit premature to call them as scalped.
> Sold out due to high demand more likely.



Everyone is on scalp alert!!!


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 5, 2020)

My local brick and mortar sold out in about 30 minutes across the city. Newegg.ca nor Amazon.ca does not even list them yet. I expect that I will have to go to the store when the next shipment comes in. I will probably have to take a 1/2 day off so I can get there when they open. I have given up on getting one online.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> And what kind of insight do you have into AMD's yield?
> 
> If you haven't noticed, there's a global pandemic going on. International shipping isn't what it normally is. Shit, I can only send post to a select few countries from Taiwan, the US is one of them, but not to Hawaii.
> 
> ...



What kind of insight do you have?

It's obvious and a known fact that the more complex a processor is, the lower the yield, hence the availability of lower core count processors will be much higher than that of the flagship processors.

Yes, I don't live in a vacuum, I am a health care provider in the country with the most coronavirus cases in the world, with a family to support and I have never stopped working and seeing patients, so don't you come and try to make me look like a pampered snob posting from his parent's basement. I actually find that insulting.

And btw, yes, when, and if I feel the need to buy intel in the future, and they botch a launch like Nvidia and AMD have in the past couple of months, I will call them out for it.

Fact is, the halo processors sold out in seconds, I had in my cart both a 5950x at newegg and a 5900x at Bestbuy as soon as they became available, only for them to vanish in the 20 seconds or so it took to get through the checkout process, Amazon listings showed out of stock as soon as they went live, and I'm not falling for B&H bait and switch with their pre-orders...

So quit making up excuses for AMD, fact is stock was super limited, blame it on the current world crisis all you want, but people called out other companies for the same exact reason before, and they deserve no better.

I'm not trying to pick a fight here, just stating the facts in regards to my experience with this launch, and once again, I hope the stock situation improves soon, I congratulate everyone who waited in line or was able to snatch a processor in the extremely short window of availability.

So there you go, call it a first world problem all you want, but fact is, this is another botched launch in 2020, yes, the world is a much different place now than it was just a year ago, and we can only hope things will start improving once we get over this stupid pandemic, in the meantime, we can only wait and use this forum to voice our opinion.


----------



## ixi (Nov 5, 2020)

purecain said:


> This is the UK not america, i had 6 differant shops open, ocuk, dishonestScan, CurrysPCworld, amazon, newegg and ccl.  Ive been a pro for 20yrs+ Im sick not stupid. Sod it, i'll upgrade next year. Bored of this bullshit. Might buy a console for a few months.
> I'm with you jesdals, if people are going to use bots to buy up what legitimate stock there is then whats the point. These companies are scumbags, im not paying a penny over msrp and like you will just wait untill 2021. I'm over it already.



I want to see benchmarks, but I'm guessing i will hold up till next intel and amd cpus come out, hehe. Nintendo Switch owner here. I don't agree as well with that that items are sold over told price from creators... :>


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 5, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> i got a 5600x over at newegg. its already in packaging it says.  cant believe i got one, sold out fast. not as fast as nvidia but fast enough
> 
> also your title is wrong. might want to edit that for 5000
> 
> ...



My cousin was trying to get a 5800x this morning. Not sure if he did. I may have to make a trip to my Microcenter for him


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 5, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> eBay botter already having a party.
> 
> This is just like the RTX3000 launch. Damn...
> 
> ...



Loook closely. The in hand ones are not botters. They couldn't possibly have them in hand. Those would be the schleppers who got in line at their local MC.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 5, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> What kind of insight do you have?
> 
> It's obvious and a known fact that the more complex a processor is, the lower the yield, hence the availability of lower core count processors will be much higher than that of the flagship processors.
> 
> ...


None in this case, but you're making it sound like you know something about AMD's yields.

I do have a lot of insight into the industry, as I spent over a decade working as a tech journalist and I live on a certain green little island where a lot of this stuff is made, where I know a lot of people in the industry, including people that works for TSMC. Not that they would tell me jack shit, but hey...

I'm sorry, but we're not talking about Threadripper or Epyc here, those are complex processors. Obviously there will be some limitations when you start a new production at a foundry, but the 5000-series still has a lot of commonality with the 3000-series so I don't see TSMC struggling with making the chips for AMD.

I'm sorry, I think you missed my point entirely here, it was about problems with shipping, not about you.

Looking forward to it, as I have a feeling they will bodge one of their two expected launches next year. But what do I know...

I can't vouch for American retailers, there was simply no stock here, as your country was prioritised over where I live, although it appears some people got them at brick and mortar stores here.

And what makes you deserve getting one of these chips on launch day? Since clearly you do.

Sounds like you are to me, but hey, maybe it's just that my simplified English is that bad.

I have a bit more of a pragmatic outlook on things, as there are so many things going on right now, that I'm just not surprised when there's limited availability of something. I mean, were you also mad at the tinned pumpkin companies because you couldn't get hold of tinned pumpkin for your pie in time for halloween? Apparently there were a lot people throwing tantrums because of that as well, so shouldn't that also be included in your list of bodged launches for 2020?

Seriously, what's the point of getting angry about this and post about it on some random forum on the internet that AMD most likely doesn't read? Instead, you should send an email to AMD and complain about it, much in the same way I hope you did to Nvidia (who also most likely doesn't read this forum). Unfortunately, most of the people I used to know at AMD has left the company and the only one that I know there now is an ex Intel employee that works in the Epic department.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 5, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> What kind of insight do you have?
> 
> It's obvious and a known fact that the more complex a processor is, the lower the yield, hence the availability of lower core count processors will be much higher than that of the flagship processors.
> 
> ...




You're wrong. AMD was up over 90% wafers with Zen 2. The problem this quarter is that they are pushing out release for 4 different product ranges, CPU, GPU, and two CONSOLES.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 5, 2020)

This is insane why are people complaining about bots when Nintendo reported record profit, AMD is solvent and spent 35 Billion to buy Ilinkx (I think) Nvidia is buying ARM and Intel can't make enough product to supply their demand. There is only one reason for this 2020 and due to the protocols put in place by the pandemic people have way more leisure time at every level of society (All over the world). There is also the fact that the products released recently are very compelling for both the noob and enthusiast. Just think of the fact that the 2080TI was the undisputed top Gaming card as of September 2020 and by December will be at least matched or outclassed by every new GPU available for purchase. Then we have to keep in mind that the 5800X is in some cases 60% faster than the 1700x in IPC which means that if you made the upgrade from everything like a 1800X to 3800X that you would feel the difference. Specifically for this thread there is the CPU that ensured these would be popular. I keep saying it but if you have had the pleasure of running a 3300x vs a 3100X you would have been excited at the prospect of an 8 core single CCX CPU. It probably explains the pronounced lamentation of the lack of non x CPUs (at launch).


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 5, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> This is insane why are people complaining about bots when Nintendo reported record profit, AMD is solvent and spent 35 Billion to buy Ilinkx (I think) Nvidia is buying ARM and Intel can't make enough product to supply their demand. There is only one reason for this 2020 and due to the protocols put in place by the pandemic people have way more leisure time at every level of society (All over the world). There is also the fact that the products released recently are very compelling for both the noob and enthusiast. Just think of the fact that the 2080TI was the undisputed top Gaming card as of September 2020 and by December will be at least matched or outclassed by every new GPU available for purchase. Then we have to keep in mind that the 5800X is in some cases 60% faster than the 1700x in IPC which means that if you made the upgrade from everything like a 1800X to 3800X that you would feel the difference. Specifically for this thread there is the CPU that ensured these would be popular. I keep saying it but if you have had the pleasure of running a 3300x vs a 3100X you would have been excited at the prospect of an 8 core single CCX CPU. It probably explains the pronounced lamentation of the lack of non x CPUs (at launch).


You're gonna have to explain the bit about leisurely newcomers to this hobby who are outskilling those of us in this hobby for a decade at the checkout.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 5, 2020)

dir_d said:


> Taking the day off on the 18th and sitting my ass out in front of Microcenter to get a GPU.



You probably should be there a day before, if anything to be learned from camping in front of Micro center for a limited launch tech product


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> None in this case, but you're making it sound like you know something about AMD's yields.
> 
> I do have a lot of insight into the industry, as I spent over a decade working as a tech journalist and I live on a certain green little island where a lot of this stuff is made, where I know a lot of people in the industry, including people that works for TSMC. Not that they would tell me jack shit, but hey...
> 
> ...



So what you're basically saying is yields of the 3600x should be the same as yields of 3900x and 3950x because the whole lot is less complex than threadripper and epyc? Your logic doesn't make sense, if it did we would've seen the same stock available across the whole lineup.

You can vouch for american retailers? Did you purchase a Zen 3 CPU from one of them? Didn't think so... I don't think you really know what vouching for something means...

Did I say I deserved to get a processor? Again, you go assuming things, I said, in my own personal experience, and that of many others, the processors sold out in seconds, clearly showing stock was extremely low, you said this is not about me, and yet you continue the personal attacks.

Throwing tantrums? Like I said before, why the personal attacks? Have I insulted you in any way? You're the one making assumptions here, I haven't put myself in your position, or talked about availability in your country, you know why? Because I don't live there, and I have zero insight into what your personal experience in regards of this launch is, so I'm abstaining from making assumptions..

Write to Nvidia? Why would I do that? I too was affected by lack of stock and their botched launch for the RTX 3090, I got lucky and was able to secure one, but I know I'm clearly the exemption to the rule, and they dropped the ball with that launch, just like AMD did now, but what would I accomplish by writing to them? I came back to this forum after over a year not posting hoping to share my experience building my first AMD rig, but so far I've found little encouragement to be part of this community again.

What's the point of getting angry? People were angry about other botched hardware launches in this very forum, and they still were allowed an opinion, I was angry because I woke at 5:50AM, was able to add the processors to my cart and in both cases CPUs disappeared before I could check out, wouldn't that anger you as well?

You try and make me sound like an entitled little kid who's throwing a tantrum, when all I'm doing is sharing my personal experience and expressing my opinion in this forum.

You ask why post in a random forum about this? Just like you, I've been part of this forum for over a decade, I thought personal opinion was respected and encouraged, sorry my personal opinion goes against your assumptions in regards to this launch, but that doesn't mean I don't have right to express it, right?


I'm done with this thread, you guys go ahead and continue the insults, all I did was share what happened to me when trying to purchase a Zen 3 processor.

I am personally invested in getting one because I'm sick and tired of Intel not innovating, I haven't updated my CPU in over two years.

This is Warlock signing out, have fun in your playground...


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> You probably should be there a day before, if anything to be learned from camping in front of Micro center for a limited launch tech product




lol screw that... I am going to pass. if i can get it online on launch day great, if not i will just be patient meh


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 5, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> You probably should be there a day before, if anything to be learned from camping in front of Micro center for a limited launch tech product



lol yea this. MC is just insane since covid. There are lines there every morning release day or not.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> lol yea this. MC is just insane since covid. There are lines there every morning release day or not.




I am def not doing Microcenter after watching that.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 5, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I am def not doing Microcenter after watching that.



I just watched that vid, it's the Tustin store my local. And that store is the only store for Socal so it is busy from open to close and there are literally lines every morning.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> I just watched that vid, it's the Tustin store my local. And that store is the only store for Socal so it is busy from open to close and there are literally lines every morning.



I looked up a Microcenter 2-3 hrs from me, I noticed they don't have phone numbers listed. Me thinks I know why they do that... lol million calls asking local center if this or that is in-stock.  i was just going to call and asked like 2 days before if there was a line yet and it was a long drive for me, and how many they expected to get.  but can't find the number to call for that specific store


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 5, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> My local brick and mortar sold out in about 30 minutes across the city. Newegg.ca nor Amazon.ca does not even list them yet. I expect that I will have to go to the store when the next shipment comes in. I will probably have to take a 1/2 day off so I can get there when they open. I have given up on getting one online.



Not sure where you're located or which SKU you want exactly, but Memory Express website says online orders open as normal tomorrow. They only held a limited selection of 5600X in stock today, strictly for in-store. So you might not need to take that half day off if you can get up a lil earlier.

I got a B&H preorder in before it closed, but they clearly allowed more orders than stock in the first wave, so its Backordered as usual. Gonna try and get one locally quicker.

Or you can join me as early as midnight (when I wake) to watch the ME website like a hawk, haha.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 5, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> So what you're basically saying is yields of the 3600x should be the same as yields of 3900x and 3950x because the whole lot is less complex than threadripper and epyc? Your logic doesn't make sense, if it did we would've seen the same stock available across the whole lineup.
> 
> You can vouch for american retailers? Did you purchase a Zen 3 CPU from one of them? Didn't think so... I don't think you really know what vouching for something means...
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I don't think you understand how the market works. This has simply nothing to do with yields.
So you're saying AMD should make as many $799 processors as they make $299 processors, because you want one today?  
You real funny.

Sorry, that was a typo, should've been can't. My bad, fixed that.

You make it sound like you deserve one. I mean, what other assumption can I make from the post I replied to?

Again, your posts reads like a child having a tantrum. Maybe you should once over them before posting?

Well, without contacting these companies, how are they going to know that your feelings are hurt? As I said, they're most likely not reading this forum or any other forum. Who here do you think is going to bring your concerns to a person that matter enough that something will be done about it? So no need to contact Jensen, but maybe you should try Lisa?

I'm happy to give you pointers on your build, but that's not exactly what you're posting about here now though, is it?

I wasn't one of those and I'm still not angry. Exactly zero 3070 cards were available here at launch. Sure, there were some 3080 and 3090 cards available, but they cost more than a lot of people earn in a month here, so not so strange that they took a day to sell out. As far as how online shops handle orders, is that AMD's fault now?

See above with regards to tantrum.

Well, it doesn't read like a personal experience or opinion, it reads like an entitled, angry person having a tantrum because said person wasn't available to buy something at launch. A personal experience is not normally written like that. I have been running enough forums over the years to have an idea of what a retelling of a personal experience tends to look at. Of course people are pissed off at times, but your post reads like the universe was aligned to be against you and how dare anyone question you about it.

I don't see where I insulted you, I was merely replying to your rather tantrum like post.

Good luck with the new build and I hope you manage to get hold of the CPU you want.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 5, 2020)

^^This regarding their yields, AMD is well over 90% on 7nm. They have ridiculously high yields due to their chiplet strategy so it's not the yields. However there is only SO MUCH ALLOCATION available, and this is split across 4 product ranges.

PPL need to keep perspective here...


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2020)

ya cpu stock will be easy for AMD, just give it a couple weeks.  i mean we have to wait until nov 18th for 6800 xt anyway.  meh.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 6, 2020)

Has new launch ever caused such a problem before?
I've only attempted to buy new hardware on release this year which was the 3080.
Just think the whole pandemic has just caused people that have knowledge in "tech" to use this opportunity to try make extra profit, like how those same group of people will use the same method to buy them limited edition trainers/sneakers to either keep or sell for profit.
All the PS5 and Xbox Series X are "sold out" on pre-orders in the UK aswell which can be down to either genuine people buying them because of the pandemic and being at home more so they have that extra 30-hour of the day to play instead of commuting or something or some have been scalped by people to try sell for profit.


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 6, 2020)

You mean have we ever had like 3 or 4 major PC launches (plus consoles) within a span of 3 months & probably at least 100~200 million people having the ability or desire to buy them? Nope can't remember this happening ever.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 6, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> those are all sold out too.  just fyi.  at least in usa the ps4 and ps4 pro have been for quite some time now, and all next gen of course sold out instantly.  good luck though



It's almost like theres something straining production of tech while demand is soaring...

What ever could it be, people?


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 6, 2020)

That thing called Physics?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 6, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> That thing called Physics?



Not what I was after, but you are in the correct universe at least.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Nov 6, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> That's what I was wondering too.
> 
> I agree with Caring1. If these were "scalped", you would be seeing them for sale on eBay or elsewhere at much higher prices.



You mean like this:









						AMD Ryzen 9 5950X Desktop Processor (4.9GHz, 16 Cores, Socket AM4) Box - 100-100000059WOF for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AMD Ryzen 9 5950X Desktop Processor (4.9GHz, 16 Cores, Socket AM4) Box - 100-100000059WOF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Or how bout one for almost $5000?









						AMD Ryzen 9 5950X AM4 Processor (4.9GHz, 16 Cores) Item In-hand READY TO SHIP  | eBay
					

Condition is "New". AMD Ryzen™ 9 5950X Processor. Max Boost Clock: Up to 4.9GHz. # of CPU Cores: 16. Base Clock: 3.4GHz.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 6, 2020)

Over here it's more of the same. Limit to 1 unit per customer with pre-orders, availability limited by the supplier. Prices are normal, at least from regular retailers. No stupid "hot new stuff" tax that we see with NV GPU's.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 6, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> It's almost like theres something straining production of tech while demand is soaring...
> 
> What ever could it be, people?




ps4 and ps4 pro have actually had trouble staying in stock on amazon for 2-3 years now. every now and again you would get a special edition like the death stranding ps4 pro, but those didn't last long either.  i think the truth of the matter is these factories simply were designed for x amount of supply, but as more and more of the population becomes 'poor' they have nothing else to do but game.  covid def made supply issues worse, but this has been an issue for a long time.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 6, 2020)

purecain said:


> First with Nvidia cards and now yet another fiasco with AMD having No supply at retailers.


In other news, water is wet.

OP, are you genuinely surprised there is scalping when there isn't any supply available? Really? You should know the routine by now! Why the incredulous thread?!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 6, 2020)

It is one thing that you get into heated discussion because you are passionate with the brand that you follow and another when you start attacking and calling other names because they do not share the same sentiment With that being said, thread cleansed and thread bans issued. For the rest of you that carry on the conversation/discussion without the hate-carry on

EDIT: Funny how some of you get uber aggressive for no reason


----------

